# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussi vuokralle ilman kuljettajaa

## Chrisu

Heip,

Olen jo pitkään miettinyt rekisteröitymistä tälle foorumille, mutta tänään tuli vihdoin sen aika. Tässä eka postaukseni  :Smile: 

Onko pääkaupunkiseudulla tai sen lähettyvillä firmoja, jotka vuokraavat busseja ilman kuljettajaa? Oma työnantajani kun ei sellaista tee, ja pitäisi päästä ensi kesänä reissuun isommalla porukalla.

----------


## kuukanko

Tervetuloa!

Pikaisen googlaamisen perusteella ainakin Ajotuuli ja Ventoniemi vuokraavat busseja ilman kuljettajaa.

----------


## Zambo

> Tervetuloa!
> 
> Pikaisen googlaamisen perusteella ainakin Ajotuuli ja Ventoniemi vuokraavat busseja ilman kuljettajaa.


Ajotuuli lienee lopettanut toimintansa, kun yrityksen omistaja on poistunut keskuudestamme:
https://www.hs.fi/muistot/art-2000005368880.html

----------


## Chrisu

Kiitos paljon. Nuo 2 tiesin jo entuudestaan. Google antaa vastaukseksi myös Paunun, mutta sillä ei taida olla toimipistettä/varikkoa muualla kuin Tampereella.




> Ajotuuli lienee lopettanut toimintansa, kun yrityksen omistaja on poistunut keskuudestamme:
> https://www.hs.fi/muistot/art-2000005368880.html


Voi harmi, ai niinkö siinä on käynyt  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ajotuuli lienee lopettanut toimintansa, kun yrityksen omistaja on poistunut keskuudestamme


Hetki sitten Ajotuulen bussi lähti Kisahallin bussiparkista, joten se on ainakin vielä ajossa ja firman tunnukset kyljissä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinjaltakin on ainakin saanut vuokrattua bussin ilman kuljettajaa. Se sijaitsee kätevästi Vantaalla.

----------


## deepthroat

> Ajotuuli lienee lopettanut toimintansa, kun yrityksen omistaja on poistunut keskuudestamme:
> https://www.hs.fi/muistot/art-2000005368880.html


Ajotuuli on nykyisin T:mi Riskiretket aputoiminimi.

----------


## QS6

> Ajotuuli on nykyisin T:mi Riskiretket aputoiminimi.


Anteeksi OT, mutta tuon firman nimestä 10/10 pistettä.

----------

